# Tincture Press



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I did a search & did not find the two words together.
If it is an old thread Please send a link.
Anyone use a press for tincture?
I have never made a Tincture, only teas & only a few of them.
Did make Green Pine Needle tea for a survival class, too much pine for me.
Is this something you would use or do use?


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

crabapple said:


> I did a search & did not find the two words together.
> If it is an old thread Please send a link.
> Anyone use a press for tincture?
> I have never made a Tincture, only teas & only a few of them.
> ...


I am interested in the answers you get to the question of tincture press. I make pine needle tea for my grandboys whenever they come over. Add a little honey to it; that gives it a good taste.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/HERB-PRESS-TINCTURE-CHEESE-FRUIT/dp/B00A1FB40Y... the item is out of stock but you can see a picture.

https://druidgarden.wordpress.com/2014/07/16/homemade-tincture-press-for-less-than-30/ Simple to make.

I haven't needed one so far. When I strain plant material from a tincture I've made I wear gloves and strain it through a few layers of cheese cloth. At the end I just twist and squeeze the cheese cloth like wringing out towel. This gets the last bit of liquid out. 

Edit... here's another one for about $90 http://www.herbtincturepress.com/


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*What is?*



Cotton said:


> http://www.amazon.com/HERB-PRESS-TINCTURE-CHEESE-FRUIT/dp/B00A1FB40Y... the item is out of stock but you can see a picture.
> 
> https://druidgarden.wordpress.com/2014/07/16/homemade-tincture-press-for-less-than-30/ Simple to make.
> 
> ...


For us City Folk, what is and what does a tincture press do?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> For us City Folk, what is and what does a tincture press do?


It's just a simple little press, you could press grapes to make wine with one, very slowly of course.

Is your question more directed at "what is a tincture?"


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*what is tincture?*



Cotton said:


> It's just a simple little press, you could press grapes to make wine with one, very slowly of course.
> 
> Is your question more directed at "what is a tincture?"


I worded the question badly,  Main question is what is tincture and what is it's purpose? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

A tincture is a solution of alcohol or alcohol and water and vegetative, chemical or animal medicinals. A tissane is made te same way with just water... in otherwords, a tea.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> I worded the question badly,  Main question is what is tincture and what is it's purpose? Thanks for the reply.


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/sida-27825/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/snake-bite-28037/

As said above&#8230; there are two basic ways to extract the medicinal properties of a plant. Use alcohol or water, both are very good solvents, there are several very technical ways which I won't go into here.

I posted the links to give you an idea of the basics and uses. I've been trying to figure a way to combine the two links since August. I've since learned that Sida is a very effective hemotoxin blocker. It's been used in the rural areas of Argentina/Chile for pit viper bites. It's nice to know I have a plant growing around my barn that is effective against the drug resistant bacteria modern medicine can't cope with, and is also very effective with bites from pit vipers, cottonmouth, copperhead and rattlesnakes.

There is another plant that does wonders for a host of bites, including brown recluse spiders&#8230;

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/plantain-real-medicine-26640/

The above isn't my opinion of what I read in a book&#8230; it's what I've seen work with my own eyes. To most people herbal medicine is a supplement at the store, some new fad in a magazine or a website. Real herbal medicine is ancient, it worked before pharmaceuticals and works now when they fail. Not just for an insect bite but for serious injury and illness. I've posted some great books in the review section. As screwed up as our healthcare system is... I urge everyone to buy a few books by the best herbalists in our age. Learn a few simple plants that can save your life in an emergency.


----------

